# Industrial phase of CPEC to kick off soon



## Kabira

FAISALABAD: 

*The industrial phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is going to kick off soon under which Chinese investors would be allowed to set up only high tech industries, which would not have any negative impact on Pakistan’s existing industry, said CPEC Acting Project Director Hasan Dawood.*

Speaking to a delegation of the Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI), he said that CPEC has three major perspectives including geo strategic, regional integration and industrial cooperation, adding that Chinese investors cannot afford any clash at any stage with Pakistani industrialists; hence, they prefer to concentrate on Gwadar Port.

The delegation, which was headed by FCCI Vice President Ahmed Hasan, met with the director and apprised him about the reservations of the local industrialists.

Three routes have been proposed to link China with Gwadar Port including eastern, western and central routes, which are expected to be completed by the year 2018, informed Dawood.

Talking about the industrial cooperation under CPEC, he said that working groups are being established to determine the needs of both countries. Four meetings between National Development and Reforms Commission of China and Planning Commission of Pakistan have already been held, said the director.

He said that working groups will have representation of all provinces and encouraged FCCI to present its proposal through their related province for discussion in the working group.

He further told that 36 economic zones would be established under CPEC which would not only create thousands of jobs but also gear up the pace of progress and prosperity.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 11th, 2016._

_Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow __@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation._

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mrc

They shud kick it off now... what are they waiting for... energy crisis will get over till all the the paper work and planning is done... atleast in theory


----------



## Kabira

save_ghenda said:


> Chinese investors would be allowed to set up only high tech industries, which would not have any negative impact on Pakistan’s existing industry, said CPEC Acting Project Director Hasan Dawood. Adding that Chinese investors cannot afford any clash at any stage with Pakistani industrialists; hence, they prefer to concentrate on Gwadar Port.



What they mean by high tech end?


----------



## AshishDelhi

save_ghenda said:


> What they mean by high tech end?


Whole project might end up well but the biggest problem is reliance on China alone. China will put money, China will construct, China will bring new industry. 
Wtf Pakistani establishment plans to do? Any sector being targeted. Any plans.


----------



## sankar

I think the Industrial phase for China. I don't think pakistan does have something except workshops for Chinese Trucks, few hotels and restaurants will mushroom along the route. But industrial phase ??? 

To achieve Industrial revolution - pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism, need to give education to all (both male and female) and encourage secular system. Only way to develope the Country instead hate


----------



## Max

sankar said:


> To achieve Industrial revolution - pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism



Did bhartis stop supporting terrorism? i think not thats why you are toiletless roadshitters?



sankar said:


> d to give education to all (both male and female) and encourage secular system. Only way to develope the Country instead hate



Do we need this lecture from bhartis who are being ruled by RSS' political wing? very secular 



sankar said:


> I think the Industrial phase for China. I don't think pakistan does have something except workshops for Chinese Trucks, few hotels and restaurants will mushroom along the route. But industrial phase ???



Pakistan workers will get most of the jobs in these industrial zones, China will earn money. win win for both. 

i hope we will have a burnol factory for gangalander bhangis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sankar

Max said:


> Did bhartis stop supporting terrorism? i think not thats why you are toiletless roadshitters?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need this lecture from bhartis who are being ruled by RSS' political wing? very secular



Genuine points can be taken from anyone. No need for hate here my friend.



Max said:


> Did bhartis stop supporting terrorism? i think not thats why you are toiletless roadshitters?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need this lecture from bhartis who are being ruled by RSS' political wing? very secular
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan workers will get most of the jobs in these industrial zones, China will earn money. win win for both.
> 
> i hope we will have a burnol factory for gangalander bhangis.



If pakistan workers get jobs, then it is Thumbs up my friend. After all the Govt's steps need to ensure Citizens livelihood to improve. If that happens it is good for Pakistan. We need to wait and see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

sankar said:


> Genuine points can be taken from anyone. No need for hate here my friend.



again saying a eastern sub-human who cant see a develop Pakistan and spreading shitty propaganda, where you last saw a Pakistan telling you not to take wastern FDI?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Sandman

sankar said:


> pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism


Off topic and btw we're are the one's fighting a war against terrorists and indians should be the last one to lecture anyone on "supporting terrorism".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

save_ghenda said:


> FAISALABAD:
> 
> *The industrial phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is going to kick off soon under which Chinese investors would be allowed to set up only high tech industries, which would not have any negative impact on Pakistan’s existing industry, said CPEC Acting Project Director Hasan Dawood.*_._



This is what I have been saying for a while. Through this, now the Chinese will use Pakistani IT people to her benefit (which are in abundance in Pakistan and well English speaking also). China couldn't really strike big in IT outsourcing, etc, because of the lack of speaking proper English. So through Pakistan they'd fix that problem and will use Pakistan's talented labor as a replacement of Indian labor across the globe. They now have major pull inside the EU and various other countries. So this IT outsourcing, etc, would turn out to be big for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sankar

The Sandman said:


> Off topic and btw we're are the one's fighting a war against terrorists and indians should be the last one to lecture anyone on "supporting terrorism".



Yeah, but first stop differentiate the good and bad terror plz.


----------



## The Sandman

sankar said:


> Yeah, but first stop differentiate the good and bad terror plz.


We're doing what we can against terrorism and sorry we can't please everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sankar

The Sandman said:


> We're doing what we can against terrorism and sorry we can't please everyone.



If you do that, it is real good for pakistan and the region. All the best


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

sankar said:


> I think the Industrial phase for China. I don't think pakistan does have something except workshops for Chinese Trucks, few hotels and restaurants will mushroom along the route. But industrial phase ???
> 
> To achieve Industrial revolution - pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism, need to give education to all (both male and female) and encourage secular system. Only way to develope the Country instead hate



We are Islamic Republic of Pakistan. India is supporting terrorism in Pakistan without any doubt. its a different world now, we know what we are doing indian sudnt get worried about Pak. evantually when there is no shortage of electricity and people will have jobs kids will get good education can happen in india as well if they follow this pattern instead of electing terrorist PM Mody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

Sheikh Rauf said:


> We are Islamic Republic of Pakistan. India is supporting terrorism in Pakistan without any doubt. its a different world now, we know what we are doing indian sudnt get worried about Pak. evantually when there is no shortage of electricity and people will have jobs kids will get good education can happen in india as well if they follow this pattern instead of electing terrorist PM Mody.



Everything duly noted exept you call our beloved PM a terrorist. Pls keep your language.


----------



## The Sandman

sankar said:


> If you do that, it is real good for pakistan and the region. All the best


and if you stop funding TTP against us that would help too or you can also stop funding BLA and other terrorist organizations because that way you're not only creating problems for us but for Iran too so basically ask your gov to stop supporting terrorism if you're really serious about peace.


----------



## sankar

The Sandman said:


> and if you stop funding TTP against us that would help too or you can also stop funding BLA and other terrorist organizations because that way you're not only creating problems for us but for Iran too so basically ask your gov to stop supporting terrorism if you're really serious about peace.



All I can say is full of Conspiracy and lack of will to realizing the facts. All the terror activities in your country are home grown. All the world knows this except few people like you.
Anyway I suggest you do whatever good to pakisan and we do whatever good to our nation.


----------



## The Sandman

sankar said:


> All I can say is full of Conspiracy and lack of will to realizing the facts. All the terror activities in your country are home grown. All the world knows this except few people like you.
> *Anyway I suggest you do whatever good to pakisan and we do whatever good to our nation*.


There are no conspiracy theories and it ain't my fault if you don't know these basic things or maybe you simply want to deny them. Agree with the bolded part.


----------



## sankar

The Sandman said:


> There are no conspiracy theories and it ain't my fault if you don't know these basic things or maybe you simply want to deny them. Agree with the bolded part.



Yeah, I agree too the bolded part.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

sankar said:


> Everything duly noted exept you call our beloved PM a terrorist. Pls keep your language.


Your beloved PM was on terrorist list in USA before he become your beloved. tell US govenment to change the facts.. we call him what he is Stupid PM of india and Terrorist
*Narendra Modi is among the 'World's Most Stupid Prime Ministers' - DNA*
*Mamata Banerjee's party calls Narendra Modi 'butcher of Gujarat'*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...i-into-US-visa-denied/articleshow/1055543.cms
i feel bad that Mody is Terrorist and you had to leave the country to live where he was denied but you need to find another country where he cant come cuz he got diplomatic immunity.


----------



## shah1398

save_ghenda said:


> CPEC has three major perspectives including geo strategic, regional integration and industrial cooperation, adding that Chinese investors cannot afford any clash at any stage with Pakistani industrialists; hence, they prefer to concentrate on Gwadar Port.



Thats the very main thing which, I am glad had been agreed upon amicably and thus quashing all those rumors that Chinese industry will bring the local industry on virtual stand still. Nonetheless the important aspect is that main labor and job market for Pakistanis was M.E and with work opportunities dwindling there right now, mainly because of low oil prices and conflicts in the region, it wud be a sigh of relief for all those people as they all can be employed here and thus they wud not have to leave their country and their families to earn livelihood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

save_ghenda said:


> What they mean by high tech end?


Some silicon valley like embryonic high tech industrial parcs, where some R&D and manufacturing of advanced electronics will take place.. this will be very beneficial to Pakistan in the long run.. add some commercial parcs where tech support services as well as other commercial activities and services will flourish.. all these activities will form a new dimension in Pakistan's economy in general, since they do not clash with the existing pilons of the economy, they will integrate into it, hence enhancing it and moving it to new levels..


----------



## sankar

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Your beloved PM was on terrorist list in USA before he become your beloved. tell US govenment to change the facts.. we call him what he is Stupid PM of india and Terrorist
> *Narendra Modi is among the 'World's Most Stupid Prime Ministers' - DNA*
> *Mamata Banerjee's party calls Narendra Modi 'butcher of Gujarat'*
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...i-into-US-visa-denied/articleshow/1055543.cms
> i feel bad that Mody is Terrorist and you had to leave the country to live where he was denied but you need to find another country where he cant come cuz he got diplomatic immunity.



You cannot twist the facts my friend. He was not in terrorist list. Get your facts right pls. His Visa was denied because he was in power when unfortunate things happened in Gujarat. That was the reason US denied that he did not do his best to stop. But not as Terrorist. Get your facts right.

I cannot agree your point being vocal on my PM. If you continue with this, then we are forced to reply your troll with facts and evidences, which you may not like it.


----------



## Malik Usman

sankar said:


> I think the Industrial phase for China. I don't think pakistan does have something except workshops for Chinese Trucks, few hotels and restaurants will mushroom along the route. But industrial phase ???
> 
> To achieve Industrial revolution - pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism, need to give education to all (both male and female) and encourage secular system. Only way to develope the Country instead hate



Yes Typical Indian Mentality..............continue on their hypocrisy policy, "Tell the world a lie so many times that they start believing it is True."..........
Who is exporting Terrorism from Afghanistan to Pakistan everybody knows....and top of that your leaders are now openly accepting that and taking pride in it......


----------



## sankar

Malik Usman said:


> Yes Typical Indian Mentality..............continue on their hypocrisy policy, "Tell the world a lie so many times that they start believing it is True."..........
> Who is exporting Terrorism from Afghanistan to Pakistan everybody knows....and top of that your leaders are now openly accepting that....



Wait for another decade and see what really happens for pakistanis regarding CPEC.

But did you realize i did told few points which is good for Pakistan . Did you read it ??


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sankar said:


> I think the Industrial phase for China. I don't think pakistan does have something except workshops for Chinese Trucks, few hotels and restaurants will mushroom along the route. But industrial phase ???
> 
> To achieve Industrial revolution - pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism, need to give education to all (both male and female) and encourage secular system. Only way to develope the Country instead hate





Doesn't matter what you indians think. You indians also confidently stated that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. That it was impossible to do so. We all know what happened to that retarded indian bollywood fantasy. Just as then so is now. 

I come back from travelling all over Pakistan a few months ago. I already stated in one of my posts in another thread that thanks to CPEC, the Chinese and Pakistanis were setting up huge new world class industrial facilities/projects all over Pakistan. This was deemed impossible a few months ago. These new impossibilities are giving our enemies nightmares

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Doesn't matter what you indians think. You indians also confidently stated that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. That it was impossible to do so. We all know what happened to that retarded indian bollywood fantasy. Just as then so is now.
> 
> I come back from travelling all over Pakistan a few months ago. I already stated in one of my posts in another thread that thanks to CPEC, the Chinese and Pakistanis were setting up huge new world class industrial facilities/projects all over Pakistan. This was deemed impossible a few months ago. These new impossibilities are giving our enemies nightmares



No one said it is impossible. But I do stay with the point that to retain continous growth and goodwill for pakistan my earlier said points need to be followed.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sankar said:


> No one said it is impossible. But I do stay with the point that to retain continous growth and goodwill for pakistan my earlier said points need to be followed.




No it doesn't. We are NOT indians. What works well for india probably doesn't for Pakistan. We are a completely different nation and race to india and it's people. That's why ALL indian predictions and assumptions about Pakistan ultimately end up failing and never coming true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> No it doesn't. We are NOT indians. What works well for india probably doesn't for Pakistan. We are a completely different nation and race to india and it's people. That's why ALL indian predictions and assumptions about Pakistan ultimately end up failing and never coming true.



This is not a prediction my friend. It is a fact.
But certainly you're not different race from India and it's people - all the world know except you people.

I did not started comparing India with Pakistan in anywhere my thred. Anyway what's you feel good for you, go with it. 
We will go with what's good for us.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

sankar said:


> You cannot twist the facts my friend. He was not in terrorist list. Get your facts right pls. His Visa was denied because he was in power when unfortunate things happened in Gujarat. That was the reason US denied that he did not do his best to stop. But not as Terrorist. Get your facts right.
> 
> I cannot agree your point being vocal on my PM. If you continue with this, then we are forced to reply your troll with facts and evidences, which you may not like it.



oh common there is not good about your the terrorist i am not the only one saying your own minister said it .. plus this unfortunate took 5000 muslims lives. He admit in several tv shows that he would do it again. He just didnt try to stop he supported that massacre fully. 
so get your fact right US denied visa cuz Narinder mody is butcher of Gujrat.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sankar said:


> This is not a prediction my friend. It is a fact.
> But certainly you're not different race from India and it's people - all the world know except you people.
> 
> I did not started comparing India with Pakistan in anywhere my thred. Anyway what's you feel good for you, go with it.
> We will go with what's good for us.




2 things. india also said it was a fact that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state. That the West and others would prevent it. That indian fact failed miserably as will this one. Secondly it is a proven fact that Pakistanis are a different race to indians. We don't even physically resemble one another. Only indian propaganda tries to claim Pakistanis as being the same race as them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> 2 things. india also said it was a fact that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state. That the West and others would prevent it. That indian fact failed miserably asbwill this one. Secondly it is a proven fact that Pakistanis are a different race to indians. We don't even physically resemble one another. Only indian propaganda tries to claim Pakistanis as being the same race as them.



If you're not race of India, then yourself agree that you occupied part of India, now Pakistan.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> oh common there is not good about your the terrorist i am not the only one saying your own minister said it .. plus this unfortunate took 5000 muslims lives. He admit in several tv shows that he would do it again. He just didnt try to stop he supported that massacre fully.
> so get your fact right US denied visa cuz Narinder mody is butcher of Gujrat.



Until you fail to agree the facts, you will deny everything.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sankar said:


> If you're not race of India, then yourself agree that you occupied part of India, now Pakistan.




The race that makes up Pakistan were always there and were always different to the rest of india. So Pakistan needed to be created to preserve that unique, beautiful race and our unique way if life. Free from indian occupation and oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The race that makes up Pakistan were always there and were always different to the rest of india. So Pakistan needed to be created to preserve that unique, beautiful race and our unique way if life. Free from indian occupation and oppression.



Common man. Then you need to read the history again.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sankar said:


> Common man. Then you need to read the history again.




No, you need to read REAL history that is not from a biased & inaccurate source. A source that also claimed that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance


----------



## Khan_21

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> A source that also claimed that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance



This probably has to be your all time favourite sentence .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khan_21 said:


> This probably has to be your all time favourite sentence .





Lol it is. Sorry about the repeatativeness. It's a very true comment and one that should never be forgotton. Especially in light of the fact of ALL failed indian predictions and statements with regards to Pakistan.


----------



## Khan_21

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Lol it is. Sorry about the repeatativeness. It's a very true comment ancient one that should never be forgotton. Especially in light of the fact of ALL failed indian predictions and statements with regards to Pakistan.



It gives a North Korean Vibe , We wouldn't like to get bracketed with them .


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khan_21 said:


> It gives a North Korean Vibe , We wouldn't like to get bracketed with them .





What's wrong with North Koreans? Better be like them than end up having the same fate as Iraq & Afghanistan


----------



## Khan_21

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What's wrong with North Koreans? Better be like them than end up having the same fate as Iraq & Afghanistan



Well For Starters we are 100 years ahead of both Iraq and Afghanistan militarily . We have sophisticated Missile Systems , one of the biggest Airforces and quite possibly the most battle hardened army in the world right now . Iraq and Afghanistan had none of that . Does Iran have Nukes ? Does Turkey have it ? . 

North Korea is a pariah state worldwide because of the constant N word mentions .


----------



## somebozo

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> 2 things. india also said it was a fact that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state. That the West and others would prevent it. That indian fact failed miserably as will this one. Secondly it is a proven fact that Pakistanis are a different race to indians. We don't even physically resemble one another. Only Indian propaganda tries to claim Pakistanis as being the same race as them.



Huge difference in culture as well..In india they speak hindi, telgu, malyalam, maratha..none of this is main stream language in Pakistan..or even minority language in Pakistan..how can they both be same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khan_21 said:


> Well For Starters we are 100 years ahead of both Iraq and Afghanistan militarily . We have sophisticated Missile Systems , one of the biggest Airforces and quite possibly the most battle hardened army in the world right now . Iraq and Afghanistan had none of that . Does Iran have Nukes ? Does Turkey have it ? .
> 
> North Korea is a pariah state worldwide because of the constant N word mentions .




EXACTLY! In total agreement with you. Now why are Iraq and Afghanistan so weak and why are we not like that despite facing impossible odds to survive past December 1947?


----------



## Khan_21

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY! In total agreement with you. Now why are Iraq and Afghanistan so weak and why are we not like that despite facing impossible odds to survive past December 1947?



1 million army 
500 fighter jets
3000 Tanks
Sophisticated Missiles

Iraq and Afghanistan had none of this . Even Without the Nukes Pakistan is in top 10-15 most powerful countries . Global firepower has a ranking of countries with military might (not considering the nukes ) . No one will consider invading a country with such firepower . Constant N word has tarnished our image and complicated things for us . At time we don't get the deals other Nuclear countries do because of the constant nuclear sabre rattling . We don't need nukes to appear strong as evident by stats and rankings . 

http://www.globalfirepower.com/countries-listing.asp

13) Pakistan


----------



## sankar

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> No, *you need to read REAL history that is not from a biased & inaccurate source*. A source that also claimed that Pakistan would NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance


*
TAKE THE BOLD PART . *


----------



## Verve

sankar said:


> you occupied part of India, now Pakistan.



And that is the core issue with the Hallucinating Hindu ... that they think we, the Pakistanis, have occupied their land ... Akhand Bharat mantra and the hatred all breeds from this.


----------



## sankar

Verve said:


> And that is the core issue with the Hallucinating Hindu ... that they think we, the Pakistanis, have occupied their land ... Akhand Bharat mantra and the hatred all breeds from this.



Common man , look at your school books first.


----------



## Verve

sankar said:


> Common man , look at your school books first.



for what? To tell me the difference between Indians and Pakistanis? and to tell me the difference between Hindus and Muslims?

Just answer one thing ... Were Mughals Indian too according to you?


----------



## sankar

Verve said:


> for what? To tell me the difference between Indians and Pakistanis? and to tell me the difference between Hindus and Muslims?
> 
> Just answer one thing ... Were Mughals Indian too according to you?



Common man. Not all from Mughals decendant. 90% of Pakistanis were from Indian Race.


----------



## Verve

sankar said:


> Common man. Not all from Mughals decendant. 90% of Pakistanis were from Indian Race.



And when exactly did this 'Indian race' came into being?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

sankar said:


> *TAKE THE BOLD PART . *




You too!


----------



## CHD

sankar said:


> Common man , look at your school books first.


@waz @Oscar @WAJsal plz take care of off topic smarty pants. We come here to read something on point and not this, for this we already have facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

CHD said:


> @waz @Oscar @WAJsal plz take care of off topic smarty pants. We come here to read something on point and not this, for this we already have facebook



I was trying to reply your point. If I am offtopic, so do you.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You too!



Infact I did. What about you ?



Verve said:


> And when exactly did this 'Indian race' came into being?



You tell me man. you seem to have your own theory. So tell us about it.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Khan_21 said:


> 1 million army
> 500 fighter jets
> 3000 Tanks
> Sophisticated Missiles
> 
> Iraq and Afghanistan had none of this . Even Without the Nukes Pakistan is in top 10-15 most powerful countries . Global firepower has a ranking of countries with military might (not considering the nukes ) . No one will consider invading a country with such firepower . Constant N word has tarnished our image and complicated things for us . At time we don't get the deals other Nuclear countries do because of the constant nuclear sabre rattling . We don't need nukes to appear strong as evident by stats and rankings .
> 
> http://www.globalfirepower.com/countries-listing.asp
> 
> 13) Pakistan




I understand Bro. Afghanistan aside, what do you THINK about the Iraqi/Middle Eastern mindset/attitude that made them susceptible to invasion?


----------



## Musketeeer

sankar said:


> I think the Industrial phase for China. I don't think pakistan does have something except workshops for Chinese Trucks, few hotels and restaurants will mushroom along the route. But industrial phase ???
> 
> To achieve Industrial revolution - pakistan needs to stop support terrorrism, need to give education to all (both male and female) and encourage secular system. Only way to develope the Country instead hate



Secular system is based on hate. I have never seen one secular, not pouring hate and abomination out of his mouth for others. It is just a dream to have a secular state in Pakistan. Islam gives equal rights to everyone and we dont care if some militants and their mindset are misleading the country. Pakistani values and laws will be based on Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## sankar

Musketeeer said:


> Secular system is based on hate. I have never seen one secular, not pouring hate and abomination out of his mouth for others. It is just a dream to have a secular state in Pakistan. Islam gives equal rights to everyone and we dont care if some militants and their mindset are misleading the country. Pakistani values and laws will be based on Islam.



No country is free from hate. Take any country in the world. But secular system means equal rights to all. For example Indonesia and Malaysia are Muslim Countries(not only pakistan). But they have a secular structure, good education which already leads them in peaceful development and coexistence. This is what I meant. If you cannot see it, I am sorry for you.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Aight, lets get it started


----------



## Clutch

sankar said:


> If you're not race of India, then yourself agree that you occupied part of India, now Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you fail to agree the facts, you will deny everything.




We are the dependents of the indus civilization. Now please stick to the topic.... CPEC. Do not derail the tread.


----------



## jupiter2007

Current government is totally incompetent. I don't trust them.

They're trying to take credit for Musharraf work.

These corrupt mafia is only food at printing money, taking loans, making money from fake development projects, consultation money, giving the projects to incompetent people/companies, money laundring the money to Europe and America. Politicing FiA, NAB, FBR, Election commission, etc.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

I have to say I am a bit disappointed by the lack of initiative from this PML govt. 

Many countries have shown eagerness to invest in industries, and the govt. rather than chasing them has stayed silent.

The Chinese were always going to invest, but countries like Russia, Germany, USA etc. are also just as important to the success of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musketeeer

sankar said:


> No country is free from hate. Take any country in the world. But secular system means equal rights to all. For example Indonesia and Malaysia are Muslim Countries(not only pakistan). But they have a secular structure, good education which already leads them in peaceful development and coexistence. This is what I meant. If you cannot see it, I am sorry for you.



Majority of Pakistanis do not want a secular state in Pakistan. So there is no point in enforcing it. We dont want to live in a state where somebody would come and ridicule our sacred figures and the law would say nothing about it. Secularism does not protect people's religious beliefs from the atheists. The day when atheists would mock and ridicule Muhammad (PBUH) and get away with it because of freedom of speech. No way 
Though the country needs to be demilitarized, and some religious fanatic parties also need to be controlled.



jupiter2007 said:


> Current government is totally incompetent. I don't trust them.
> 
> They're trying to take credit for Musharraf work.
> 
> These corrupt mafia is only food at printing money, taking loans, making money from fake development projects, consultation money, giving the projects to incompetent people/companies, money laundring the money to Europe and America. Politicing FiA, NAB, FBR, Election commission, etc.



Are you really serious? Musharaf work?
Its been 5 years after Musharaf, 2008-2013, and there was no CPEC, No motorways under CPEC, no dam or power plants under CPEC. Which Musharaf work are you talking about? Just an inaugration of port with contract given to Singapoor which could not invest according to the promise they made because of Balochistan situation. Just search on google and you will came to know how many times delegations of current govt went to china and signed the agreements of power plants, dams, rail line etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

Musketeeer said:


> Majority of Pakistanis do not want a secular state in Pakistan. So there is no point in enforcing it. We dont want to live in a state where somebody would come and ridicule our sacred figures and the law would say nothing about it. Secularism does not protect people's religious beliefs from the atheists. The day when atheists would mock and ridicule Muhammad (PBUH) and get away with it because of freedom of speech. No way
> Though the country needs to be demilitarized, and some religious fanatic parties also need to be controlled.



You seem to be right. Still my positive suggestion would to follow model of Indonesia or Malaysia. They are still Hugely muslim countries with muslim parties in power. But they are good at respecting others values as well and see their developement and education level. Plenty of FDI s pouring in. Thats what is in my mind to sustain growth.



Clutch said:


> We are the dependents of the indus civilization. Now please stick to the topic.... CPEC. Do not derail the tread.



Indus Valley Civilization ? It is basically hindu. It was there along with Hind-kush mountains. 

I am trying to be on Topic. CPEC - is good for Pakistan. But to sustain growth it needs to give education for all and weed out terrorism / good,bad terror and stop support terror as a national policy.


----------



## Musketeeer

sankar said:


> You seem to be right. Still my positive suggestion would to follow model of Indonesia or Malaysia. They are still Hugely muslim countries with muslim parties in power. But they are good at respecting others values as well and see their developement and education level. Plenty of FDI s pouring in. Thats what is in my mind to sustain growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Indus Valley Civilization ? It is basically hindu. It was there along with Hind-kush mountains.
> 
> I am trying to be on Topic. CPEC - is good for Pakistan. But to sustain growth it needs to give education for all and weed out terrorism / good,bad terror and stop support terror as a national policy.



I dont know what type of population exists in Indonesia and Malaysia and what is their geographical and strategic value, but Pakistani population is extremely diversified. And then there are proxy support of Iran, Afghanistan, US and India to some militant organizations. Its not easy to apply their formula here. We dont have much choices, and realistically speaking we are lacking any choice at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankar

Musketeeer said:


> I dont know what type of population exists in Indonesia and Malaysia and what is their geographical and strategic value, but Pakistani population is extremely diversified. And then there are proxy support of Iran, Afghanistan, US and India to some militant organizations. Its not easy to apply their formula here. We dont have much choices, and realistically speaking we are lacking any choice at all.



Yes, I do agree with you. Each country has its own advantages and disadvantages. 
Atleast try to figure out which of their policy can be followed here, ofcourse with changes matching to Pakistans own characteristics.


----------



## Verve

sankar said:


> Indus Valley Civilization ? It is basically hindu. It was there along with Hind-kush mountains.



How far back now are we going then? 2,000 years, 4,000 years, 10,000 years, 30,000 years? or since the beginning of human time considering all humans share the DNA!?


----------



## sankar

Verve said:


> How far back now are we going then? 2,000 years, 4,000 years, 10,000 years, 30,000 years? or since the beginning of human time considering all humans share the DNA!?



I am not a professor to teach you. So, pls read history yourself and learn.


----------



## GSK

Good to see there are so many opportunities coming to Pakistan. The CPEC is amazing, I respect both China and Pakistan authorities for such a big thinking and determination. It is really a game changer and will be written in history book as a example of win-win cooperation. 

China's ambition is that we can manufacture anything and beat others in price and quality in the long run so we need roads and places to trade, Pakistan's ambition is that you have the right place and infrastructure to attract others to do trade to become a world trade hub. win-win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Took long enough for this country to take steps to become an industrial power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

